# Useful lessons........



## I KNOW KUNG-FU (Mar 12, 2003)

1.) Never trust people in black cloaks on horses - they're bound to be dodgy and have a bad reputation

2.) If you own a sword, or an other sort of weaponry for that matter, give it a good name, preferably ending in '-ing'

3.) *more a question than a lesson* Do elves or hobbits ever get their hair cut and do wizards ever go the to toilet? Hmmmmmm*

4.) Elves always talk to themselves but listen to them - they are normally right.

5.) Never never NEVER take shortcuts!

6.) Never trust trees.......

Pippin is mine!!! 

Daffadowndillies are beautiful things unless, of course, they've been drownded.....


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, IKKF.

Some answers:

1. That would rule out John Wesley, then (what do you mean 'who's John Wesley?' do a search!)

2. You have to end it in 'il' if you want to slay a Dark Lord with it.

3. Elves have a lot of leisure time (no TV), so they spend a lot of time twiddling up each others' hair (like Hugo Weaving's) or plaiting it (like Orlando Bloom's). If it grew at the same rate as human hair, they would have to do something, as it would get pretty long after a couple of thousand years (but see the tale of Lúthien's escape - especially in BoLT)

As far as I am aware, Wizards (who are Maiar) have full bodily functionality. Eg. Melian was a Maia married to an Elf and had children.

4. Do they? Are they?

5. I've ended up on the wrong mountain after taking a shortcut.

6. I'd clarify this to 'Never completely trust a tree to behave like a tree; and avoid leaning against old willows'


----------



## spirit (Mar 17, 2003)

dude. r u new...nowonder... 
thank u for the lessons btw...helpful


----------

